# US: tons of snow and a mass snowball fight in Washington DC



## editor (Feb 7, 2010)

America certainly 'does' snow better than the UK and there's been massive storms along the East Coast.

Nearly 2ft (60cm) of snow had fallen in Washington DC - here's a mass snowball fight that broke out:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/8502648.stm



> Local weather forecasters said the Washington area could see its heaviest snowfall in 90 years.
> 
> It comes less than two months after a December storm dumped more than 16in (41cm) of snow in Washington.
> 
> The usually traffic-heavy roads of the capital were deserted, while the city's famous sites and monuments were covered with snow.
















http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8501246.stm


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2010)

Now *that's* snow!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2010)

editor said:


> Now *that's* snow!




ah, that bottom picture is pretty.


----------



## Flavour (Feb 8, 2010)

none in NYC so far thankfully


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2010)

That snowball fight was rubbish, no coppers pulled a gun out like in this one a month or so earlier 


(waaaaaaanker)


----------

